# The Birthday of 'The Mother of Us All'



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

A bunch of my Mexican elementary students came to me today in excitement about the birthday of 'The Mother of Us All'. Their English is not necessarily very good so I couldn't quite understand, but are they talking about Mary, the mother of Jesus? Does she have a BD? And is it celebrated today by the RCs? (I assume its RC since many of the Mexican population here is RC) What is it called? Is this a new thing? 

What was interesting was that when I expressed confusion, they began to ask if I even believed in God! And when I told them that the Bible says that Eve is the mother of us all, they had no idea what I was talking about. Maybe 'Eve' is something different in Espanol.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> A bunch of my Mexican elementary students came to me today in excitement about the birthday of 'The Mother of Us All'. Their English is not necessarily very good so I couldn't quite understand, but are they talking about Mary, the mother of Jesus? Does she have a BD? And is it celebrated today by the RCs? (I assume its RC since many of the Mexican population here is RC) What is it called? Is this a new thing?
> 
> What was interesting was that when I expressed confusion, they began to ask if I even believed in God! And when I told them that the Bible says that Eve is the mother of us all, they had no idea what I was talking about. Maybe 'Eve' is something different in Espanol.



i think this Spirituality & Practice: Naming the Days Feature: Birthday of Mary, the Mother of Jesus, by Frederic and Mary Ann Brussat might help. I just Googled it


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 12, 2007)

The Mother of all headaches may have been what they neglected to tell you.


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

The whole Marian thing can be a good tool for witnessing, many Protestants tend to become almost knee-jerk about any discussion of Mary (I used to be tat way at least) , the thing is I tell people I hold Mary in high respect, then I use her, her background, to point to Christ and the Gospel. I think the important thing is not to "run" from Mary! Kep her Biblical and in context.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 12, 2007)

*Same thing happened to me.....*

But it was a secretary at my school. She said some crazy stuff, about talking to Mary about me, telling her to tell Jesus, it was right in front of another secretary, and I said, I'd pray for her, but, I didn't get to really, challenge her beliefs. From what I gather, she's a very, mystical Roman Catholic; in desire and word and deed, she seems a true follower of Christ, I pray she's just deceived in certain doctrines and is a true believer.

I think it's a major Catholic Event, a time to have a better prayer time with Mary, than their norm. Like, the Pope's granting indulgences recently, all the more obvious signs to those who doubt that RC is a cult and/or false religion.

Pray for those who are trapped in the superstitions and heretical teachings of Rome.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2007)

December the 12th is Virgin of Guadalupe Day (that's Mary's incarnation as patroness of Mexico). According to the funeral prayers, she is the mother of the patriarchs and the wife of the Holy Spirit: according to Scott Hahn she is the church. So calling her "the mother of us all" ala Galatians 4 is a logical next step. 

Today people will crawl across the massive stone courtyard of the Basilica of Guadalupe in Mexico City trying to get a favor from Mary. May God have mercy on their souls and deliver them from a truly antichristian system.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 12, 2007)

I used a video clip in my Sunday school class Sunday. It featured "Jay walking" type interviews. One little boy explained that "Merry Christmas" was Jesus' mother.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 12, 2007)

etexas said:


> The whole Marian thing can be a good tool for witnessing, many Protestants tend to become almost knee-jerk about any discussion of Mary (I used to be tat way at least) , the thing is I tell people I hold Mary in high respect, then I use her, her background, to point to Christ and the Gospel. I think the important thing is not to "run" from Mary! Kep her Biblical and in context.



But why should she be held in higher respect than any other woman?


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

py3ak said:


> December the 12th is Virgin of Guadalupe Day (that's Mary's incarnation as patroness of Mexico). According to the funeral prayers, she is the mother of the patriarchs and the wife of the Holy Spirit: according to Scott Hahn she is the church. So calling her "the mother of us all" ala Galatians 4 is a logical next step.
> 
> Today people will crawl across the massive stone courtyard of the Basilica of Guadalupe in Mexico City trying to get a favor from Mary. May God have mercy on their souls and deliver them from a truly antichristian system.



These students were going on about 'a heart that was still beating'. Is that in Mexico City as well? And do the Mexican RCs understand who Eve is?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not sure about the beating heart thing, I'd never heard of that before.

If you said "Adán y Eva" they would know who you were talking about. Did you know that men have an Adam's Apple because a little chunk of the forbidden fruit got stuck in his throat?


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

py3ak said:


> I'm not sure about the beating heart thing, I'd never heard of that before.
> 
> If you said "Adán y Eva" they would know who you were talking about. Did you know that men have an Adam's Apple because a little chunk of the forbidden fruit got stuck in his throat?



Does this mean that women are sinless?


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 12, 2007)

Please let us not get our RC theology from little kids and ignorant RC's.

Ruben, when is come to Spanish or better yet Castilian lets us be glad that Mexicans speak it instead of their main original language Nahuatl.


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > The whole Marian thing can be a good tool for witnessing, many Protestants tend to become almost knee-jerk about any discussion of Mary (I used to be tat way at least) , the thing is I tell people I hold Mary in high respect, then I use her, her background, to point to Christ and the Gospel. I think the important thing is not to "run" from Mary! Kep her Biblical and in context.
> ...


David, sorry I did not clarify, I meant the respect we show to "heroes" of Scripture, I could say the same for Moses! I say I hold her in respect so as not to have doors closed on dealing with the Biblical Mary, who does deserve respect (not worship) would you agree as far as that goes Brother?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you sure they said "beating heart"??? I have heard of the "bleeding heart" of Mary.


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Are you sure they said "beating heart"??? I have heard of the "bleeding heart" of Mary.


Ditto! Here in Texas they venerate the bleeding hear????


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > December the 12th is Virgin of Guadalupe Day (that's Mary's incarnation as patroness of Mexico). According to the funeral prayers, she is the mother of the patriarchs and the wife of the Holy Spirit: according to Scott Hahn she is the church. So calling her "the mother of us all" ala Galatians 4 is a logical next step.
> ...



I think they are referring to the Immaculate Heart of Mary. 

Immaculate Heart of Mary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

In her 10 year old spanglish she was referring to something that she had seen with her eyes. A heart that was still beating. Her girlfriends confirmed her story. I don't know if she was referring to Mary or some other saint perhaps.

The kicker was the fact that my confusion led them to doubt whether I believed in God.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> A bunch of my Mexican elementary students came to me today in excitement about the birthday of 'The Mother of Us All'. Their English is not necessarily very good so I couldn't quite understand, but are they talking about Mary, the mother of Jesus? Does she have a BD? And is it celebrated today by the RCs? (I assume its RC since many of the Mexican population here is RC) What is it called? Is this a new thing?
> 
> What was interesting was that when I expressed confusion, they began to ask if I even believed in God! And when I told them that the Bible says that Eve is the mother of us all, they had no idea what I was talking about. Maybe 'Eve' is something different in Espanol.



As you know, you've gotten a taste of the Roman Catholic Church's obsession with Mary. As far as the RCC is concerned, she is the queen of heaven and co-redemptrix of our salvation. The Spanish/Mexican flavor of the RCC is especially rabid on the subject.


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

bookslover said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > A bunch of my Mexican elementary students came to me today in excitement about the birthday of 'The Mother of Us All'. Their English is not necessarily very good so I couldn't quite understand, but are they talking about Mary, the mother of Jesus? Does she have a BD? And is it celebrated today by the RCs? (I assume its RC since many of the Mexican population here is RC) What is it called? Is this a new thing?
> ...



That is what I am learning! It is interesting to see the differences between the 'theology' of the RCC and the 'pathology' of the RCC.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2007)

KMK said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about the beating heart thing, I'd never heard of that before.
> ...



No, I don't think so.

And I agree our polemics should not be directed against popular piety, as though some village _cura_ knew more than Ratzinger. That being said, though, the people who believe these things also have to be gently awakened from their drastic errors, and at some point their priests are certainly not doing this.


----------



## KMK (Dec 12, 2007)

py3ak said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



I'll bet you could write a book!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, I do know a man who knew a man who turned into a pig.... The particularly cruel twist is that he turned into a female pig.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 13, 2007)

A note from a friend in Mexico City:



> Today (Dec. 12) is the famous "day of the Virgen of Guadalupe" here in Mexico. It is the day that supposedly 400 years ago in the north of Mexico City, the Virgen appeared to the patron saint of Mexico, Juan Diego. He went to the local priest with a message from her, the priest didn't believe him and he left disappointed. Again on the road she appeared to him, and told Juan Diego to give some roses to the priest with his message. When he returned to the priest, again he was met with unbelief. (And rightly so we might add.) The legend says that when he reached into his cloak to bring out the roses, the Virgen's image was imbedded there and of course the priest believed him. Now every 12th of December Mexico worships the Virgen with drinking alcohol, special offerings and often much immorality. (Kind of reminds me of Corinth.)


----------



## KMK (Dec 13, 2007)

py3ak said:


> A note from a friend in Mexico City:
> 
> 
> 
> > Today (Dec. 12) is the famous "day of the Virgen of Guadalupe" here in Mexico. It is the day that supposedly 400 years ago in the north of Mexico City, the Virgen appeared to the patron saint of Mexico, Juan Diego. He went to the local priest with a message from her, the priest didn't believe him and he left disappointed. Again on the road she appeared to him, and told Juan Diego to give some roses to the priest with his message. When he returned to the priest, again he was met with unbelief. (And rightly so we might add.) The legend says that when he reached into his cloak to bring out the roses, the Virgen's image was imbedded there and of course the priest believed him. Now every 12th of December Mexico worships the Virgen with drinking alcohol, special offerings and often much immorality. (Kind of reminds me of Corinth.)



What is interesting is these 10 year olds somehow had the idea that this was her birthday. Do RC celebrate a birthday for Mary?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

KMK said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > A note from a friend in Mexico City:
> ...


Yes, September 8th I believe. 9 months after the celebration of the immaculate conception


----------



## py3ak (Dec 13, 2007)

I would imagine that that is probably how their parents or whomever illustrate to them that it's a special day. Many times you are named after the "saint" of the day you were born, so that saint's day and your birthday coincide. I suppose the leap to that being that saints birthday is not a hard one. Even if you weren't named after the patron saint of,say, October the 5th, you sometimes celebrate your patron saint day even more than your birthday.


----------

